# Cleaning after pottying??



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I guess this has to do with grooming - Just wondering with all that fluff - how do you all clean your furry friends after pottying? Do you wipe them with a baby wipe? Just curious.:huh:

Thanks


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to use the pre-moistened wipes on Star when it was necessary. I used large hair clips one on each hip, and one for the tail to keep the hair away from the business area. I started early so he was used to them, and would hold still while they were clipped on too.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Leila doesn't normally get too messy, but every couple of days I give her a little squirt down there with the kitchen sink sprayer, then a little shampoo, then rinse. I call it her 'butt bath". I normally don't bother blow drying her after that. It's nice to get the urine smell/stain out, though.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Kitkat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I guess this has to do with grooming - Just wondering with all that fluff - how do you all clean your furry friends after pottying? Do you wipe them with a baby wipe? Just curious.:huh:
> 
> Thanks


With a young puppy, you will need to be on alert to check and make sure the anus is free of poop. Poop can form a "cap" over the anus and back up the intestines. Especially when they are learning to eat solid food. 
Clean up with baby wipes. Keep the hair trimmed away from the rectum is important too.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper gets the occasional poo "cling-on"...LOL!!,but I don't have the urine staining, etc despite her long hair. I WOULD definitely use baby wipes if/when it became necessary, however. I'm thinking of trying that Cowboy magic everyone is talking about for the solid stuff getting, er, hung up.


----------



## moniq1231 (Apr 17, 2010)

If Bree ever comes in with any messy clingers, I just rinse her butt in the bathroom sink. If it hard, I pull it off with toilet paper. But I have used baby wipes before too and they work great. Take baby wipes on the road too, they saved my car once when Bree pooped on the seats and decided to run around and smear it everywhere. ugh what a mess that was!


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok thanks! I wasn't sure if the human baby wipes were a good choice. I know they have the puppy pre-moistened ones but I think they're expensive and I still buy wipes to have around in the car...we commute a lot and they're great.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I only clean up IF there is a reason to and I use a wet towel and a flea comb or a baby wipe if we are traveling. I do not clean up if there is not a reason to.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes i use baby wipes but only if he has a poop cling on lol , that hasnt been happening since i cut a little around the booty hole.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Same here. Baby whipes when needed, but I do wipe the both of them with TP after peeing (when I catch them) to make sure they don't drip...drip all over the house.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

llf060787 said:


> Same here. Baby whipes when needed, but I do wipe the both of them with TP after peeing (when I catch them) to make sure they don't drip...drip all over the house.


I do the same thing every night before he comes up in our bed since he uses the wee wee pad right before we go to sleep. He's used to me invading his privacy.:blush: With the poop thing, sometimes there are cling-ons but not often. I did learn from someone who used to bathe dogs at a groomers how to hold Tyler backwards in my left arm so his rear is in front, face in back of me and supporting under his chest and private area with my arm and hand. Then I'm able to get his tush to the water and shampoo and clean it well. He lays there perfectly calm and I just end up cleaning the area that's needed without the rest of the dog getting a bath. It's been a lifesaver especially when he had the diarrhea following anesthesia and neuter.


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

If Daisy gets a dirty bottom she gets a quick bum bath in the sink, her front legs go on the edge of the sink and her back legs down into the sink, then its just her back end that gets wet. She knows the drill and does not complain. Its not often she has a dirty bum though. :wub: Also she gets bathed weekly and gets a good bum clean on those days. 

At about 5 months I started taking Daisy to groomers to get her used to going. The groomer does a shave around her bottom that keeps her clean, she calls it a hygiene cut. (FYI - I do not believe that show dogs have this cut around their bottom though, just in case your dog is a show dog). 

I am just about to order some Pro-Line Self Rinse which I understand from this forum is a good no rinse product that helps to clean up bottoms or dirty paws, this might be an idea for when your dog gets a little bigger.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------

